# irritieren (2 Bedeutungen)



## Michael de Posnania

Hallo, allerseits!

In Wörterbüchern werden für das Tätigkeitswort *"irritieren"* zwei eigentlich ganz unterschiedliche Bedeutungsvarianten angegeben, nämlich *1. "ärgern"* und *2. "unsicher machen".*

Nehmen wir einen folgenden Satz:
*"Die Bevölkerung des Landes war von der aggresiven Politik der Regierung stark irritiert."*

Welche Bedeutung ist nach Eurer Meinung zutreffend? Denn m.E. passt hier Beides:
1. dass die Leute böse sind und denken: "Verdammt, diese Scheißpolitiker! Fort mit ihnen!"
und
2. dass die Leute verwirrt sind und denken: "Mein Gott, wieso tun unsere Politiker sowas? Das kann doch gefährliche Folgen für uns haben!"

Also, an alle deutschen Muttersprachler sowie an gute Germanisten aus anderen Ländern: Was denkt man sich, wenn man irritiert ist?

Übrigens, meine Muttersprache ist Polnisch, und bei uns bedeutet das Pendant "irytować" eindeutig und ausschließlich: "j-m auf die Nerven gehen" - typischerweise, wenn man sich oft verspätet und andere warten lässt ("Irytujące jest to twoje spóźnialstwo!")

Michał


----------



## berndf

In diesem Beispiel steht Bedeutung 1. deutlich im Vordergrund.


----------



## Kajjo

_Die Bevölkerung des Landes war von der aggresiven Politik der Regierung stark irritiert._
hier: _irritiert = verärgert
_
1. Bedeutung: jemanden irritieren = jemanden verwirren <note: with object>

_Eigentlich konnte er die Mathe-Aufgabe, aber die seltsame Formulierung der Aufgabe hat ihn irritiert/verwirrt.

Er schaute die Frau irritiert/verwirrt an. 
_
2. Bedeutung: über/von etwas irritiert sein = über/von etwas verärgert sein 

_Er war über die Entscheidung seiner Frau sehr irritiert/verärgert._

Du hast recht, dass die beiden Bedeutungen nicht immer scharf voneinander abgegrenzt sind und manchmal der Kontext entscheiden muss. 

Im Deutsch der Gegenwart wird _irritieren_ sehr viel öfter im Sinne von _verwirren_ verwendet als mit der Bedeutung _verärgern_.
_

_


----------



## Demiurg

Die Bedeutung "ärgern" / "ärgerlich machen" (Bedeutung 2b im Duden) war mir bisher unbekannt.  Für mich bedeutet "irritieren" eigentlich nur "verunsichern" (Bedeutung 1) bzw. "stören" (Bedeutung 2a).


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> 2. Bedeutung: über/von etwas irritiert sein = über/von etwas verärgert sein
> 
> _Er war über die Entscheidung seiner Frau sehr irritiert/verärgert._



"irritiert" ist für mich neutral, während "verärgert" negativ konnotiert ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Wenn _irritiert_ für _verärgert _steht, dann ist es mindestens so negativ konnotiert! Es ist vielleicht die leicht diplomatischere Art, eine verdammt große Verärgerung auszudrücken.


----------



## Demiurg

Wie gesagt, "irritiert" hat für mich einfach nicht die Bedeutung "verärgert".  Wiktionary führt sie auch nicht auf (was aber wenig zu sagen hat).

Ich habe aber noch ein anderes schönes Wort gefunden, das für mich besser passt: "befremdet".

_Die Entscheidung seiner Frau hat ihn sehr befremdet._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wenn _irritiert_ für _verärgert _steht, dann ist es mindestens so negativ konnotiert!


Genau. Annähernd neutral kann es nur in der Bedeutung _verwundert, verunsichert_ konnotiert sein, wenngleich es auch dann negativ konnotiert ist, nur schwächer.


----------



## Demiurg

Für mich sind die Beispiele im Duden nicht überzeugend:

*1.* in seinem Verhalten, Handeln unsicher machen, verwirren:

_das Kichern hinter ihrem Rücken irritierte sie_

*2.b.* ärgern, ärgerlich machen
_
er war über das Verhalten des Ministers irritiert_

Ich sehe hier absolut keinen Bedeutungsunterschied und erst recht nicht, dass "irritiert" im zweiten Beispiel "verärgert" bedeuten soll.

Für mich bedeutet "irritiert" in beiden Fällen, dass ich überrascht/verwirrt bin, weil sich jemand anders verhalten hat, als ich es erwartet habe.  Es mag mich auch durchaus verärgern, aber das drückt "irritiert" m.E. nicht aus.


----------



## berndf

Modifziere das Beispiel ganz leicht:
_Er war über das illoyale Verhalten des Ministers irritiert._​und die Bedeutung ist für mich zumindest ganz eindeutig.

Obgleich, anders als z.B. in Französischen oder Englischen, wo es sie überhaupt nicht gibt, schwingt die Bedeutung _verwundert, verunsichert_ im Deutschen immer mit, auch wenn die ursprüngliche Bedeutung _gestört, verärgert, gereizt, (im negativen Sinne) aufgewühlt_ in einem Satz im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## Michael de Posnania

@@ Berndf, Kajjo und Demiurg,
danke, dass Ihr Euch meines Problems schon angenommen habt! Ich schaue zunächst nur zu, wie sich die Diskussion entwickelt, ohne selbst zu kommentieren. Aber Ihr müßt schon zugeben, dass die muttersprachlerischen Meinungen über dieses Wort auseinandergehen. Dabei macht der Unterschied ("verärgern" versus "verwirren") ziemlich viel aus, wenn man die Gefühle des *irritierten *Menschen erahnen will. Als Übersetzer bin ich von dieser (über diese) Situation jedenfalls... irritiert (in beiden möglichen Bedeutungen)

Ich warte noch auf weitere Stimmen.

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## manfy

Michael de Posnania said:


> Als Übersetzer bin ich von dieser (über diese) Situation jedenfalls... irritiert (in beiden möglichen Bedeutungen)


 
Something vexes thee?  Wenn du eine generellere Übersetzung brauchst, dann kannst du 'irritieren' immer mit 'stören' gleichsetzen. 'Stören' reicht in seiner Bedeutung von verwirren bis hin zu verärgern.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Something vexes thee?  Wenn du eine generellere Übersetzung brauchst, dann kannst du 'irritieren' immer mit 'stören' gleichsetzen. 'Stören' reicht in seiner Bedeutung von verwirren bis hin zu verärgern.


Nein! Das ist eben *nicht* richtig. _Irritieren_ kann im Deutschen auch ohne jedweden negativen Unterton _verwundern_ oder _verwirren_ heißen, ohne das dadurch ein _Stören_ impliziert wäre. Kajjo kann davon ein Lied singen, weil der schon mal jemanden hier unwissentlich und unintendiert beleidigt hat, weil er auf Englisch sagte, dessen Verhalten würde ihn _irritate_. Er meinte damit nur, dass er es nicht erwartet hätte, ohne das in irgendeiner Weise negativ zu konnotieren. Wahrscheinlich bist Du schon zu lange im englischen Sprachraum und diese Verwendung ist daher wahrscheinlich für dich blockiert. Für im Land lebende Sprecher ist sie aber durchaus präsent.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Kajjo kann davon ein Lied singen, weil der schon mal jemanden hier unwissentlich und unintendiert beleidigt hat, weil er auf Englisch sagte, dessen Verhalten würde ihn _irritate_.


 Das habe ich als Empfänger auch mal erlebt. Auch jetzt, wo ich auf einer intellektueller Ebene weiß, dass "irritieren" diese andere Bedeutung im Deutschen hat, ist das für mich noch alles andere als selbstverständlich und ich komme jedes Mal ins Grübeln, wenn ich mit dem deutschen Verb konfrontiert werde. Jedenfalls verwende ich das Wort selbst nie und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das zu tun, weil für mich das dazugehörende Sprachgefühl, aufgrund englischen Einflusses, einfach unerreichbar ist. Vor allem der Kommentar von Demiurg in #7 macht mich, wenn ich die Sache einfach als laienhafter Englischsprecher betrachte, einfach platt.

Auf akademischer Ebene nehme ich das natürlich als normales sprachliches Phänomen an. Aber sonst kann ich nur sagen, das ist ein falscher Freund der übelsten Art!!


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Wie gesagt, "irritiert" hat für mich einfach nicht die Bedeutung "verärgert".


DWDS (eigenlich verlässlich)  führt diese Bedeutung auch nicht auf.


> jmdn. beirren, verwirren, unsicher, nervös machen


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Irritieren_ kann im Deutschen auch ohne jedweden negativen Unterton _verwundern_ oder _verwirren_ heißen, ohne das dadurch ein _Stören_ impliziert wäre. Kajjo kann davon ein Lied singen,


In der Tat -- ich erinnere mich. _Irritieren/Irritate_ ist ein klassischer _false friend_, den man nicht genug im Hinterkopf haben kann. 

Die Grundbedeutung ist im Deutschen eindeutig _verwirren_ und nicht _verärgern. 
_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Wenn _irritiert_ für _verärgert _steht, dann ist es mindestens so negativ konnotiert! Es ist vielleicht die leicht diplomatischere Art, eine verdammt große Verärgerung auszudrücken.


Ich denke, in diesem Fall ist es zugleich ein Euphemismus.

Normalerweise lese ich "irritiert" nie als "verärgert", sondern als "verwirrt"+"verunsichert" (Konnotation "verwundert")/verstört sein im Sinne: Voraussetzungen und Ergebnis stimmen nicht überein, die Logik ist gestört.

"Verstören" ist in unserem Kontext eher "unangenehm verwundert sein". Mit "stören" hat es nicht direkt etwas zu tun, nur im Sinne der Kausalität oder der Logik.

Ich hätte "irritiert"="verärgert" kaum erkannt. Aber als diplomatische Art, Verärgerung auszudrücken (und zu verbergen), passt es schon.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Ich hätte "irritiert"="verärgert" kaum erkannt. Aber als diplomatische Art, Verärgerung auszudrücken (und zu verbergen), passt es schon.


 Das hebt wieder einmal hervor, wie weit auseinander das deutsche Wort und das englische liegen. Im Englischen ist "verärgert" nicht nur die einzige auf Emotionen zutreffende Bedeutung, sondern die Aussage "I'm irritated" ist alles andere als diplomatisch ausgedrückt!


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, in diesem Fall ist es zugleich ein Euphemismus. [...] Ich hätte "irritiert"="verärgert" kaum erkannt. Aber als diplomatische Art, Verärgerung auszudrücken (und zu verbergen), passt es schon.


Ja, das ist eine gute Anmerkung. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass aus der Grundbedeutung _verwirren_ die euphemistische Verwendung im Sinne von _verärgern_ entstanden ist. Ob dies sehr viel früher auch für das englische Pendant gilt? Dort ist ja nur noch die Bedeutung _verärgert _aktiv.



elroy said:


> sondern die Aussage "I'm irritated" ist alles andere als diplomatisch ausgedrückt!


Aha! Interessant! Im Deutschen ist _irritiert_ in diesem Sinne in der Tat diplomatisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Michael de Posnania

elroy said:


> Das hebt wieder einmal, wie weit auseinander das deutsche Wort und das englische liegen. Im Englischen ist "verärgert" nicht nur die einzige auf Emotionen zutreffende Bedeutung, sondern die Aussage "I'm irritated" ist alles andere als diplomatisch ausgedrückt!


Darin stimmt das Englische mit dem Polnischen überein!


----------



## Michael de Posnania

JClaudeK said:


> DWDS (eigenlich verlässlich)  führt diese Bedeutung auch nicht auf.
> jmdn. beirren, verwirren, unsicher, nervös machen


Danke, ich hab dort nachgeschaut. Tatsächlich, die Aufzählung ist eher eindeutig-einseitig. Allerdings wird dort als Beispiel ein Satz angegeben: "Lichtreflexe auf regennassen Straßen irritieren die Kraftfahrer" - und diesen kann man wieder sehr wohl in beide Richtungen interpretieren ("verärgern" und "unsichermachen").


----------



## Michael de Posnania

Verehrte Kollegen bzw. Kolleginnen: Berndf, Demiurg, Kajjo, Hutschi, Manfy, Elroy und JClaudeK,

Ihr habt mit Euren Beiträgen einiges geleistet. Nach dem, was Ihr geschrieben habt, steht für mich fest, dass die Variante mit "Verwirren" die überwiegende Hauptbedeutung ist und nur manchmal, entsprechend dem Kontext, muss man eventuell das "Verärgern" herauslesen.

Danke Euch allen und somit schließe ich den Thread (jedenfalls, was mich betrifft).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Michael de Posnania said:


> Allerdings wird dort als Beispiel ein Satz angegeben: "Lichtreflexe auf regennassen Straßen irritieren die Kraftfahrer" - und diesen kann man wieder sehr wohl in beide Richtungen interpretieren ("verärgern" und "unsichermachen").


Das glaube ich nicht. Ich meine, dass hier eindeutig „beirren, verwirren“ gemeint ist – wodurch die Gefahr von Unfällen wächst.





Michael de Posnania said:


> steht für mich fest, dass die Variante mit "Verwirren" die überwiegende Hauptbedeutung ist und nur manchmal, entsprechend dem Kontext, muss man eventuell das "Verärgern" herauslesen.


Da stimme ich zu. Ich kannte das Wort bis jetzt (im Deutschen) nur mit der Bedeutung „beirren, verwirren etc.“


----------



## fdb

Kajjo said:


> Die Grundbedeutung ist im Deutschen eindeutig _verwirren_ und nicht _verärgern. _



Wenn “Grundbedeutung” synonym mit “ursprüngliche Bedeutung, Etymologie” sein soll, so ist diese Aussage falsch. Latein irritare bedeutet „reizen, anreizen, erregen“, aus in + *ritare „strömen lassen“. Die (dem Deutschen spezielle) Bedeutung „irre machen, verwirren“ entsteht aus einer falschen Verknüpfung an das dt. „irren“.

DWDS schreibt:

*irritieren* Vb. ‘reizen, erregen, provozieren’, entlehnt (16. Jh.) aus gleichbed. lat. _irrītāre_. Durch volksetymologische Anlehnung an irr, irren (s. d.) entwickelt das Verb im 19. Jh. (vom Omd. ausgehend) die Bedeutung ‘irre, unsicher machen, ablenken, stören’.


----------



## Hutschi

Grundbedeutung bedeutet "hauptsächliche aktuelle Bedeutung", von der eventuell weitere Bedeutungen abgeleitet werden können.
Dass die ethymologischen Ursprünge einen Bedeutungswandel einschließen, ist interessant.
"Reizen/erregen/provozieren" steckt aber auch heute im Wort noch drin, als Ursache von "irre werden/unsicher werden/abgelenkt werden" usw.

Es ist eine Bedeutungseinschränkung gegenüber allgemeinen Wirkungen.


----------



## Kajjo

fdb said:


> Wenn “Grundbedeutung” synonym mit “ursprüngliche Bedeutung, Etymologie” sein soll, so ist diese Aussage falsch.


Nein, Grundbedeutung bedeutet natürlich nicht etymologische Herkunft, sondern zeitgenössische Hauptbedeutung.


----------



## elroy

fdb said:


> Die (dem Deutschen spezielle) Bedeutung „irre machen, verwirren“ entsteht aus einer falschen Verknüpfung an das dt. „irren“.


 Das klärt aber schon einiges!


----------



## JPer

Es ist wirklich wahr.  Dieses Wort (irritieren bzw. irritiert sein) hat mich einige Kopfschmerzen und gar aufgeregte Auseinandersetzungen mit meiner lieben Frau bereitet.  Sie ist Deutsch-Muttersprachlerin.  Ich bin ein merkwürdigen Fall, da ich mit zwei Muttersprachen tatsächlich aufgewachsen bin. Und keiner meiner Muttersprachen dominiert über die andere.  Meine Muttersprachen sind English (New England - American) und Spanisch (Kastilisch aus Madrid).  Und dieses Wort, hat bereits für manche Irritationen bei mir gesorgt.  (Pun intended).

Ich wohne und arbeite in Deutschland seit genau 30 Jahren.  Somit ist Deutsch meiner "Lingua Franca" geworden.  Es war aber für mich immer klar, so dachte ich, dass die etymologische Bedeutung dieses Wortes (d.h. ärgern, verärgern, provozieren oder stark reizen) immer gemeint war.  Dann bin ich aufgewacht als meine Frau meiner Tochter zu erklären begann, dass "irritieren" eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat als "brüskieren".  Ich stimmte zu, dass "irritieren" weniger Intensität bzw. einfach eine Abstufung von brüskieren ist.  Aber für mich, sind beide negativ konnotiert.  Meiner Frau und auch meiner Tochter meinten aber, dass "irritiert sein" nicht negativ belegt ist, sondern eher neutral.  Meine Reaktion: Wie kann eine Irritation neutral sein??  Schon hatte dieses Wort für große Irritationen bei uns gesorgt, weil wir alle überzeugt waren, Recht zu haben.

Es ist tatsächlich (wie berndf schrieb) ein sehr üblen "falschen Freund"!!  Fast genau so übel wie viele der berüchtigten "falsche Freunde" in heutigen Niederländisch und Deutsch.  Dank diesen Thread, kann ich jetzt gut nachvollziehen, wie sich die Bedeutung dieses Wortes in der deutschen Sprache seit dem 16.Jahrhundert gewandelt hat.  Vielen Dank für diese Lektion.  Als Konsequenz werde ich jetzt ganz verunsichert sein, bzw. (auf Neu-Deutsch) irritiert sein, sollte ich dieses Wort anwenden müssen.  

Übrigens, es ist nicht wegen des Einflusses aus dem Englischen, dass es sich für mich als "unnatürlich" fühlt, wenn jemand die zeitgenössische Bedeutung im Deutschem (nämlich verwirrt sein) meint.  Es ist eher meine zum Teil spanischen Wurzeln, die meinen Festhalten an der ursprünglichen lateinischen Bedeutung verstärkt.  Als Amerikaner weiß ich wohl, dass die lateinischen Wörtern bereits in den Wurzeln der spanischen Sprache existierten, während dessen die englische Sprache diese Wörter meistens nach der Ankunft der Normanden in England im Jahr 1066 importierten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich habe aber noch ein anderes schönes Wort gefunden, das für mich besser passt: "befremdet".





Hutschi said:


> verstört sein im Sinne: Voraussetzungen und Ergebnis stimmen nicht überein, die Logik ist gestört.


"verstört/ befremdet sein" passt mMn meistens besser als "verwirrt sein".

Bin gerade auf ein Beispiel gestoßen, wo diese beiden Synonyme passen, während "verwirrt sein" daneben wäre:



> *SZ *(ein Interview über Geiz)*:*
> Ich habe erlebt, wie ich als Assistent für meinen Professor in einer deutschen Mensa zwei Mal anstehen musste, weil ich als Student damals das Mittagessen für zwei D-Mark günstiger bekam.
> 
> *Und Sie haben dagegen nicht aufbegehrt?*
> 
> Ich stand in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis, der Professor war eine autoritäre Persönlichkeit und zugleich extrem geizig.* Das hat mich irritiert und auch sehr verletzt.*


----------



## Hutschi

Ist "irritieren"="verärgern" weit verbreitet? Ich kannte diese Bedeutung nicht.

In völlig anderem Kontext kenne ich noch irritieren=reizen (im gesundheitlichen Bereich) - Die Haut wird irritiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Michael de Posnania said:


> *"Die Bevölkerung des Landes war von der aggresiven Politik der Regierung stark irritiert."*
> 
> 
> Also, an alle deutschen Muttersprachler sowie an gute Germanisten aus anderen Ländern: Was denkt man sich, wenn man irritiert ist?



Wenn ich irritiert bin, liegt ein logischer Fehler vor. Ich verstehe nicht, was passiert. Ich bin verstört und verwirrt im Sinne: Was hat das für einen Sinn? Warum tun die das?".

"Die Bevölkerung des Landes war von der aggresiven Politik der Regierung stark irritiert."
Da verstehe ich regelmäßig:
"Die Bevölkerung des Landes hat die aggresive Politik der Regierung nicht mehr verstanden. Diese kam unerwartet und entspricht nicht der Logik."

"Verärgerung" sehe ich hierbei nicht. Zumindest hätte ich es nicht vermutet, dass es gemeint ist.


berndf said:


> In diesem Beispiel steht Bedeutung 1. deutlich im Vordergrund.


 (Bedeutung 1 = 1. dass die Leute böse sind und denken: "Verdammt, diese Scheißpolitiker! Fort mit ihnen!")


Das erklärt einige Missverständnisse.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Ist "irritieren"="verärgern" weit verbreitet? Ich kannte diese Bedeutung nicht.


Nein, diese ursprüngliche Bedeutung von _irritieren _erkannte ich erst als ich Englisch lernte. Seitdem benutze ich das Wort gar nicht mehr, um Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen (Gleiches gilt für _realisieren_).

Dennoch hat sich die Bedeutung _verärgern _bei mir so festgesetzt, dass ich mich immer frage, warum derjenige, der es benutzt, verärgert ist. Dann fällt mir wieder ein, dass er wahrscheinlich nur befremdet/verwirrt ist. _Irritieren _gehört wie gesagt nicht zu meinem aktiven Wortschatz – es gibt genug andere Wörter, die das Gewünschte hinlänglich präzise ausdrücken können.


----------



## JClaudeK

Noch ein aktueller Beleg dafür, dass "irritieren/ Irritation" negativ belegt ist und dass die Interpretation  "verwirren" zu kurz greift:


> Betriff: Ukraine-Krise:
> Ansatz könnte [...]  sein, dass der Westen anerkennt, welche Sorgen auf russischer Seite die Osterweiterung der Nato ausgelöst hat, zugleich aber erneut betont, dass sie Millionen in Osteuropa Freiheit und Sicherheit garantiere. In dieser Anerkenntnis der russischen *Irritation* könne die Essenz des Dialogs liegen, den Macron und Putin führen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Noch ein aktueller Beleg dafür, dass "irritieren/ Irritation" negativ


"Verwirrt" ist doch negativ.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> "Verwirrt" ist doch negativ.


Ich bezog mich auf


Demiurg said:


> "irritiert" ist für mich neutral



Aber Du hast recht, dann also: "viel negativ*er* belegt ist als _verwirren"._


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Aber Du hast recht, dann also: "viel negativ*er* belegt ist als _verwirren"._


Zumindest manchmal.

Mir geht es so wie Frieder: Ich habe diese Bedeutung auch erst als Rückwärtsübersetzung aus dem Englischen kennen gelernt. Es hat, wie ich jetzt weiß, andere Bedeutungen als _irritieren=verwirren_ zwar schon immer in bestimmten Fachsprachen gegeben (z.B. _Irritation=Reizung _in der Medizin). Allgemeinsprachlich hätte ich an der Stelle sicher nicht _Irritation _erwartet, sonder nur in diplomatischer Fachsprache.


----------



## Hutschi

"Verwirrt sein" hat ja auch mehrere Bedeutungen und "irritieren" und "verwirren" überschneiden sich nur, es sind keine "totalen" Synonyme.

Wenn einen Verkehrszeichen irritieren, ist die Hauptbedeutung, dass sie nicht richtig wirken, weil man sie nicht richtig aufnehmen kann. Dazu gehören Ablenkung, Überlastung durch zu viele Informationen, Fehlerkennung, die dadurch bewirkt wird.

Ob irritieren oder verwirren negativer ist, hängt auch vom Kontext ab.

Verwirrt sein kann man besonders durch zu viele widersprüchliche Information.
Irritiert ist man, wenn dazu kommt, dass etwas widersprüchlich Erscheinendes unerwartet geschieht. Wenn man irritiert wird, sind meist zwei Seiten beteiligt, direkt oder mittelbar.



JClaudeK said:


> Noch ein aktueller Beleg dafür, dass "irritieren/ Irritation" negativ belegt ist und dass die Interpretation  "verwirren" zu kurz greift:





> Betriff: Ukraine-Krise: Ansatz könnte [...] sein, dass der Westen anerkennt, welche Sorgen auf russischer Seite die Osterweiterung der Nato ausgelöst hat, zugleich aber erneut betont, dass sie Millionen in Osteuropa Freiheit und Sicherheit garantiere. In dieser Anerkenntnis der russischen *Irritation* könne die Essenz des Dialogs liegen, den Macron und Putin führen.



Putin ist hier nicht verwirrt (im Sinne von durcheinander), sondern irritiert, weil Sachen, die für ihn selbstverständlich erscheinen, für die anderen das Gegenteil bedeuten und umgekehrt.

Macron zeigt hier Anerkennung der Irritation. Putin ist weder verwirrt noch verärgert, sondern eher negativ überrascht und hierdurch werden die Erwartungen getäuscht.  
---

Im Straßenverkehr kann zu viel Werbung irritieren. (Verwirren ist hier der Hauptteil, aber es gehört ablenken dazu.)


----------

